# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers continue to report excellent fshing on most all parts of the lake. 
Most anglers are finding the walleyes to have moved to deeper water and are 
concentrating their efforts on jigging rocky points, slip bobbering in the 
trees, and trolling cranks or bottom bouncers with spinners along old 
shorelines, sunken roads, or old points. In East Bay, anglers have been 
working along Matterns Ridge, the Stromme Addition area, Foughty's Point, & 
Birkland's Point. On the main lake, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, Concrete 
Bay, and Bud Bay, Six Mile Bay, and Ziebach's Pass area have been the better 
spots. In the Flats, try Patience Point, Monkey Ridge, the Golden Highway, 
Howard farm area, and the Mauvee area. Shore fisherman continue to report good 
fishing as well. The better spots have been Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan, the 
bridges around the lake, Hwy 19 on the north end of Creel Bay, and the area 
from the dike to Acorn Ridge. Lindy rigs or floating jig heads tipped with 
leeches or crawlers are working the best. For white bass, the Hwy 281 area 
north of Minnewaukan continues to produce some fish. A few perch are starting 
to show up in Creel Bay, but their action is still quite slow. Good Luck & 
Good Fishing!!!


----------

